# Spartan 1065 upgrades



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Looking at craigslist today and I see a spartan 1065 for 250. Go out there and it's being sold by a retired rich guy. His old house had a root problem but his new house is good so he hasn't used the 1065 in 2 years. He told me he'll drop the price to 200 then he saw the military sticker on my truck and told me he'll give it to me for a sewer inspection. He only wanted me to inspect his main but I also did all his secondary drain lines as well. 

Looking at the spartan website today and was thinking of getting some things, tell me what you think

-pm motor conversion kit, this will take care of the air switch problem at the same time. Is this the smart motor that spartan talks about?
-autofeed and parts to make it work
-3/4 oil tempered duracable. Is this a good cable? I'm trying to fill the niche that my k60 can't fill so I'm looking for something big.
-the toolbox kit, is it worth to buy the whole thing or is it better just to piece it together? 
-the ez loader, how well does this work? I'd have to get the 1065 in the back of a truck to give a visual of height.

Due to the weight, this will be my "the defication has impacted the oscillation rotor" machine. It's way to heavy to keep on the truck full time and my k60 is able to hanndle everything already. I just want this machine for really bad stoppages or big lines.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

My first machine [86']was a 1065 for 800.00,sounded like a aircraft taking off.It held around 110' of 1-1/8" cable,what a frickin moose.I dragged that thing into more basements than I can count.The cable is second to none,or was at that time.It will hang and bang brother,good motor.Towards the end though I had to use ramps to get it into my vehicle,I told myself there must be an easier way.A helper :laughing::laughing: ?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

1 1/8 cable? Are you sure or did you mean 3/4?


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I looked on thier sight ,the largest they are showing IS 3/4".Is that why I have a 10" shlong!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

the PM motor is ok, but i would get the feeder head for sure. i load and unload mine on a roller ram with winch. You will need the new distributor bearinf assembly as well, check and make sure as to what its called but it is what holds the feeder header as known as the retriever on the machine. sold like you got a steal. awsome.


----------

